# Wer schleppt mit einem 2 -Takter ?



## Ayla (12. Januar 2006)

Bisher hatte ich eigentlich nur gehört das 2 - Takter zum schleppen nicht
so geeignet sind .Daher war ich immer nur zum Pilken oder Naturköderangeln
raus .Kürzlich sagte mir ein anderer Angler ,das es bei den neueren Motoren
eigentlich keine Probleme mehr gibt .Und wenn doch dann liegt es an der Luftgemischeinstellung . Mein 15 PS Yamaha 2 - Takter ist jetzt 3 Jahre alt .Einen 
kleineren 4 -Takter zusätzlich zu kaufen lohnt sich nicht ,da ich nur ca. 2 - 3
Mal im Jahr schleppen will . 

|wavey: Ayla |wavey:


----------



## Fishing Dentist (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wer schleppt mit einem 2 -Takter ?*

Hallo Ayla,
Tankst Du Gemisch oder hast Du einen separaten Öltank(Autolube) mit Ölpumpe?Gruß Uwe


----------



## JunkieXL (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wer schleppt mit einem 2 -Takter ?*

also ich hab mit meinem 5pd 2takter weniger gefangen als meine kumpel mit ihren 4taktern ... übern zeitraum von 2-3jahren gemessen


----------



## Zanderfänger (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wer schleppt mit einem 2 -Takter ?*



			
				Ayla schrieb:
			
		

> Bisher hatte ich eigentlich nur gehört das 2 - Takter zum schleppen nicht
> so geeignet sind .Daher war ich immer nur zum Pilken oder Naturköderangeln
> raus .Kürzlich sagte mir ein anderer Angler ,das es bei den neueren Motoren
> eigentlich keine Probleme mehr gibt .Und wenn doch dann liegt es an der Luftgemischeinstellung


Hallo Kollegen,

denke es hat mit der höheren Drehzahl eines Zweitakters und dem damit etwas unruhigeren Lauf zu tun. 
Ich habe außerdem schon gehört, dass wenn man den Zweitakter beim Schleppen "sehr" langsam laufen lässt, die Kerzen verrußen können. #h


----------



## mad (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wer schleppt mit einem 2 -Takter ?*

hi,

ich hab einen 8 ps zweitakter und bin super zufrieden damit.
schleppe oft über stunden damit und keine probleme, raucht und stinkt bestimmt auch nicht besser als ein viertakter. meiner hat ein gemisch von 1:100. der viertakter ist leiser aber das ich dewegen mehr fange glaube ich nicht.#d


----------



## GFT (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wer schleppt mit einem 2 -Takter ?*

Ein 3 Jahre alter 15 PS Yamaha sollte eigendlich über einen längeren Zeitraum ruhig laufen.
Zündkerzen reinigen sich bei schneller Fahrt selbst.
Wenn man also merkt das der Motor unruhig läuft oder stottert.
Ruten hoch, ein, zwei schnelle Runden drehen und weiter geht es.
Das hat früher, mit älteren Modellen schon funktioniert.
Ein Tipp, für Leute die neben ihrem großem Motor, einen kleinen 4 Takt Motor zum Trolling benutzen.
So wie wir.
Auch die kleinen 4 Takter sollten, bevor man wieder den großen benutzt, einige Zeit unter Vollast laufen.
Zum Beispiel während man die Ruten demontiert.
Gruß GFT


----------



## Tüdel (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wer schleppt mit einem 2 -Takter ?*

Hab' Jahrelang mit einem 6 PS 2-Takter geschleppt - keine Probleme.

Die Gründe, warum ich heute einen 4-Takter benutze liegen im geringeren Verbrauch und dem ruhigeren lauf dieser Motoren.


----------



## NilsS (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wer schleppt mit einem 2 -Takter ?*

Hab bislang auch noch keine Probleme mit meinem 90 PS Zwotakter gehabt. Ist allerdings ein TLDi von Tohatsu :q :q :q  ...

In der Betriebsanleitung hat der explizit einen Abschnitt fürs Trolling. Über den Schlüsselschalter kann man die Umdrehungszahl in den Schritten 700,800 und 900 Upm verstellen.

Gemischaufbereitung erfolgt halt komplett elektronisch in Abhängigkeit von verschiedenen Zuständen, die die Sensoren messen. Last, Drehzahl, Temperatur etc.

Bin zufrieden mit dem Ding #6


----------



## Ayla (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wer schleppt mit einem 2 -Takter ?*

Fahre Gemisch 1:100 und der Motor läuft recht leise .


|wavey: Ayla #h


----------



## Seamus (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wer schleppt mit einem 2 -Takter ?*

Ich habe einen ca. 8-10 Jahre alten Mercury 2T mit 6 PS und schleppe ohne Probleme mit dem Teil. Auch superlangsam passiert da nichts und wenn man ab und an (alle 2 St.) mal etwas Gas gibt erst recht nicht. Die Drehzahl im Standgas ist schön regulierbar, einfach gut.
Gut, der Verbrauch nervt etwas, aber das Teil ist sowas von zuverlässig und gut, da brauch ich keinen anderen.


----------



## Dxlfxn (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wer schleppt mit einem 2 -Takter ?*

Macht euch doch erstmal nicht so viele Gedanken!
Ihr habt eín Boot, Ihr habt einen Motor - und Ihr könnt schleppen.  Das ist schon mal vielmehr, als viele andere können. Schleppt erstmal, fangt und freut Euch. Ihr werdet irgendwann selbst merken, was Ihr braucht und was nicht.-
Schleppen ist nicht 2takter oder 4 takter. Schleppen ist Gefühl. Wos besser oder schlechter wird, lernt man irgendwann.


----------



## HD4ever (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wer schleppt mit einem 2 -Takter ?*

ich auch - null Problemo !!!
soweit ich das nun mit meinen erstan Anfängen beurteilen kann ....
hatte aber früher als ich ion FL wohnte einen MAriner 28 PS 2-takter - mit dem war ich des öfteren in DK an den Steilküsten unterwegs ....
keine Probleme !!! :m


----------



## Tüdel (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wer schleppt mit einem 2 -Takter ?*



			
				Dolfin schrieb:
			
		

> Macht euch doch erstmal nicht so viele Gedanken!
> Ihr habt eín Boot, Ihr habt einen Motor - und Ihr könnt schleppen. Das ist schon mal vielmehr, als viele andere können. Schleppt erstmal, fangt und freut Euch. Ihr werdet irgendwann selbst merken, was Ihr braucht und was nicht.-
> Schleppen ist nicht 2takter oder 4 takter. Schleppen ist Gefühl. Wos besser oder schlechter wird, lernt man irgendwann.


 
|good:  Sehr richtig!


----------



## til (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wer schleppt mit einem 2 -Takter ?*

Man hödt halt oft, dass das Schleppen (die langsame Fahrt) dem Zweitakter nicht bekommt. Ich tus allerdings auch ohne Probleme. Für die ganz langsame Fahrt nehm ich aber den E-Motor.


----------



## meeresprofi (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wer schleppt mit einem 2 -Takter ?*

ich fahr seit 4 Jahren regelmäßig mit einem 15 ps 2-takter von Yamaha, Gemisch 1:100, zum schleppen. Im Winter bei sehr Niedrigen Wassertemperaturen gehts auch schon mal stundelang mit Leerlaufgas. Nur zum Standortwechsel wird dann mit hoher Drehzahl gefahren. Ging bisher immer ohne Probs. 

Also leg los. Fisch wird dann schon kommen, am Motor wirds jedenfalls nicht liegen.

Uwe


----------



## Ayla (30. November 2006)

*AW: Wer schleppt mit einem 2 -Takter ?*

War vor 3Wochen mal zum Probeschleppen raus .Schon nach 
ca 10 Min .fing der 2-Takter an zu Ruckeln .Kann man 
werkstattmäßig was verändern ? oder das Benzingemischungs-
verhältnis ändern ?Für 15 Min .lohnt es sich so nicht die
Ruten rauszulegen .#d

Ayla


----------



## Tommi-Engel (30. November 2006)

*AW: Wer schleppt mit einem 2 -Takter ?*

Versuch doch mal, alle 5 min eimal kurz und kräftig Gas geben.


----------



## Torsk1 (30. November 2006)

*AW: Wer schleppt mit einem 2 -Takter ?*

Das mit dem Gasgeben klappt.
Der Motor ersäuft sich selber an dem Benzin-Öl gemisch.
Und wenn er mal abgesoffen ist, viel sapss beim wieder anreißen .


----------



## Tommi-Engel (30. November 2006)

*AW: Wer schleppt mit einem 2 -Takter ?*

Ist mir schon klar, ich meinet ja auch Gas geben ,das das Öl im Vegaser verbrennt und der Motor erst gar nicht absäuft.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (30. November 2006)

*AW: Wer schleppt mit einem 2 -Takter ?*



Ayla schrieb:


> War vor 3Wochen mal zum Probeschleppen raus .Schon nach
> ca 10 Min .fing der 2-Takter an zu Ruckeln .Kann man
> werkstattmäßig was verändern ? oder das Benzingemischungs-
> verhältnis ändern ?Für 15 Min .lohnt es sich so nicht die
> ...


#c hast du ein 2 o.3zyl.2takter?oder vielleicht sogar nur ein 1 zylinder dann hast du probleme mit der kerze.ich hatte ein 40 ps 2 zylinder 2 tackter mit dem war schleppen schlecht möglich .habe jetzt ein 4zylinder 2t.selbstmischer und kann im standgas schleppen ohne pobleme.habe aber immer mein 6 ps 2zyl.2t.bei weil der weniger sprit nimmt.du solltest mal einen anderen zündkerzen wärmewert nehmen zum schleppen,aber nur wenn dein anfahrtweg nicht zu weit ist sonst verheitzt du die kerzen vor dem schleppen.mfg.e.


----------



## Ayla (30. November 2006)

*AW: Wer schleppt mit einem 2 -Takter ?*

Ist ein 2 Zyl. 2Takter . Fahre mit 1:100 .Das mit dem Gasgeben

hab ich gemacht .Der Nachteil ist ,man konzentriert sich mehr
auf den Motor als auf die Ruten .Werde mir noch mal nagelneue
Kerzen reinschrauben .Ansonsten rufe mal in ner Werkstatt an ,
ob man was machen kann .

Ayla


----------



## meeresdrachen (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wer schleppt mit einem 2 -Takter ?*

@all,

ich fahre einen 9.9er Mercury,2-Takter,2 Zylinder,
ca.10 Jahre alt.Gemisch 1:50.
Geht jedes Jahr in die Inspektion.
Nie Probleme damit gehabt,auch beim langsamen
Schleppen nicht.Toi,toi,toi.
Mit Petri Heil
meeresdrachen aus Kiel

Watt wär`n wa ohne Wattwurm?


----------



## HD4ever (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wer schleppt mit einem 2 -Takter ?*

hört sich ja gut an ....
momentan hab ich nen 8 PS Tohatsu mit 1:100 am start ...
nun am überlegen wegen einem 15 PS'er Bj 95 mit 1:50 |kopfkrat

solange übergangsweise bis ich mal nen 20 PS 4-tackter finanzieren kann ... |rolleyes


----------



## Abu-Fan (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wer schleppt mit einem 2 -Takter ?*

Hallo Boardies,

habe auch jahrelang einen 5ps 2-Takter von Yamaha gefahren... der 25ps Viertakter bzw. mein neuer 90 ps tdi sind bzw. waren viel ruhiger und daher fängiger. Sofern ich mit plane-r-board in großer Entfernung gefischt habe, war es jedoch mit dem Fangen recht ähnlich... im flachen Wasser jedoch war es mit dem 2-Takter immer schlechter...

Grüße aus Preetz|wavey:


----------



## Dummfisch (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wer schleppt mit einem 2 -Takter ?*

Hallo,
ich fahre einen Honda 4-Takt 15 PS. Früher sind wir mit 4-5 PS-Zweitaktern gefahren und die haben nach langer Schleichfahrt immer wieder Probleme gamacht. 
Ich vermisse hier einen Hinweis oder eine Frage nach deinem Boot. Bei meinem Boot (100 kg, 4,30) habe ich bei dem 15 PS-Motor das Problem, dass ich selbst im (niedrigst eingestellten) Leerlauf und mit entspr. Propeller (wenig Steigung, kleiner Durchmesser) locker auf 3-4 Knoten komme, was für die meisten Schlepparten definitiv zu viel ist. Kenne dein Boot nicht und weiß nicht, wie schnell es im Leerlauf läuft. Es könnte aus diesem Grunde schon Einschränkungen beim Schleppen geben.
Wenn du die Wahl hast zwischen einem 4 oder 2 Takter würde ich auf jeden fall den 4 Takter wählen, klappt nach meiner Erfahrung bei langer Langsamfahrt besser.
Früher hatten die 2 Takter z.T. noch Einstellschrauben, mit denen du bei Langsam- oder Schnellfahrt die Luft/kraftstoffmischung entsprechend anpassen konntest. Kraftstoff- und Ölqualität sind heute besser als früher, die Probleme bei konvetionellen Zeitaktern sind viel kleiner geworden, sind aber sicher immer noch existent.
Viel geschrieben, wahrscheinlich wenig geholfen, aber meine Meinung bin ich losgeworden.
Gruß
Dummfisch


----------



## Ekart (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wer schleppt mit einem 2 -Takter ?*

Hab nen 8-er Johnsson am Boot gehabt der hat 20 Jahre problemlos im Schleppdienst gearbeitet. Wenn die Viertakter im Winter nicht mehr wollten, mein Stinkerle lief immer. Nicht mehr Öl als nötig reinmischen und lieber ein wenig mager fahren. Wenn die Kerzen immer noch zukokeln, kann man beim Händler die etwas "heißere" Sorte kaufen. Hat beim Motorrad auch funktioniert.

Grüße vom See,

Eki


----------

